

The maybe worst captcha out there: SVGCaptcha - DaGardner
http://svgcaptcha.com/

======
Nadya
I can't tell if this is meant as a joke or if the creator doesn't understand
why captcha exists or how trivial it is to defeat their captcha.

~~~
rdancer
Few of the sites we use at work have captchas that:

* Often don't load * Quietly expire the session on the server within a time that is shorter than it takes to fill the form in * Are trivial to crack by a computer * Are difficult to pass for a human

This is an improvement.

~~~
pollen23
Open the SVG file. The characters are all there, you just have to sort them
into the right order. Not much of an improvement. Or maybe not... * Are
trivial to crack by a computer. * Are trivial to solve for a human.

------
sfunk1x
Also looks dead. Last updated 3 years ago.

